# A day in the life of the forum - ECIGSSA



## Silver (19/11/16)

Our experiences on this forum are all different

Some of us look occasionally, some are regulars and some are on it even more frequently

As a member of the Admin and Mod team, things are a bit different of course and we do log in more frequently to do admin and mod duties - but I certainly do take part in the forum as everyone else does to learn and improve my vaping experience

Thought it would be interesting to share a typical day in the life of the forum - from my perspective. Perhaps we can hear from others how their daily routine is impacted by this forum 

It all starts first thing in the morning with coffee, a light MTL vape - and @Dubz 
Dubz you ask? Yes, Dubz. He is amazing. Every morning he wishes happy birthday to those celebrating their special day. Most mornings i check in on this first thing. Thank you @Dubz ! We just have to watch out for when it is your birthday 

Then a quick scan of important threads and any alerts from the team on anything that may have developed over night. Usually a few moderating or admin activities as a result. Also catch up with PMs from vendors. Some days this can take up a lot of time.

A quick check on the *Introduce yourself* thread. And a welcome to any new members if time permits. This is so important because I remember how great it felt when I was welcomed after joining. The welcoming nature of the people on this forum is amazing.

Then the nice part, catching up on threads I am personally interested in. Could be a new device people are discussing or some new interesting topic. Lately I find myself quite absorbed by the DIY discussions even though I havent properly started with it! 

Mid morning is when the *Bumpedy bump vape mail* thread starts coming alive. Couriers have arrived at members so they are posting all their latest goodies. I am in two minds about this thread. On the one hand I love seeing what people bought but on the other hand I find myself overwhelmed sometimes with things I want to buy but dont really need. @Rob Fisher 's posts often have this effect. At this point i usually close the forum and focus om something else 

During the day, depending on how busy I am with non-forum work I will check in from time to time to see if anything has developed and for team alerts. Without the team, it would not be possible for things to keep running smoothly. I usually click on one or two other threads that catch my attention and often the time marches by - before I know it I've spent another hour on the forum. Lol.

A day is usually not without a Classifieds scan. A check on a few ads to see if the rules are being adhered to. Usually some moderating as a result. And some ads trigger the need to look for more gear!

Then its events. It seems there is always an event on the horizon  Sorting out things for vape meeets takes time and quite a lot of interaction with the team and vendors. This usually takes place during the day. 

Most evenings are a good opportunity to catch up on other threads and contribute where possible. Great to see people's photos of their mods in new places. And i enjoy some of the more technical discussions about fancy mods and DIY. Most days I learn something that helps my vaping!

Off to bed and often a quick scan on the cell to check if all is cool

The forum is certainly a firm fixture in my daily routine. But it is captivating and I am always grateful to the helpful folk on here that help me to improve my vape experience and stay off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 21 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (19/11/16)

Very nice read @Silver, my typical day, wake up at 2 in the morning for my visit to the loo, then back in bed phone on, logged in as always and on the forum. 5 in the morning, alarm goes off, on the forum, coffee, shower off to work. During work on the forum at least every half an hour. After work only off line when HRH is moaning. I think I am addicted. Cheers guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Petrus said:


> Very nice read @Silver, my typical day, wake up at 2 in the morning for my visit to the loo, then back in bed phone on, logged in as always and on the forum. 5 in the morning, alarm goes off, on the forum, coffee, shower off to work. During work on the forum at least every half an hour. After work only off line when HRH is moaning. I think I am addicted. Cheers guys.



Lol Classic @Petrus !

Loved the part about being offline when HRH is complaining - we all get that sometimes 

I occasionally try to put myself in my dear wife's shoes - and I imagine how I would feel if I wanted to be with her but she was on some crazy hobby forum all the time. I guess my wife supports this because I am not smoking and that is good for us both over the longer term. But I still get into trouble occasionally when I have been on the forum too much...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/11/16)

Thanks for sharing an insight into what it takes to be an administrator on this forum @Silver 

For me it starts at 5am with coffee and a vape. I just scan what's new and see if anything's been added since the night before. 

My main focus is on the DIY section so that's where I spend most of my time. Obviously I also check the classifieds to see if there's a good deal going. I try to congratulate any new members getting medals too if I have the time. 

Depending on how busy my day is I check in every so often. I find the tabs at the top of the page most useful in seeing what's up. 

By the end of the day I relax with a dripper and a few of my favorite juices while following what's caught my attention that day. 

All in all I love my time on this forum and really appreciate this community. There's so much to learn and I'm seldom bored

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/17)

Silver said:


> Our experiences on this forum are all different
> 
> Some of us look occasionally, some are regulars and some are on it even more frequently
> 
> ...



Enjoyable read, thanks @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/17)

@


Petrus said:


> Very nice read @Silver, my typical day, wake up at 2 in the morning for my visit to the loo, then back in bed phone on, logged in as always and on the forum. 5 in the morning, alarm goes off, on the forum, coffee, shower off to work. During work on the forum at least every half an hour. After work only off line when HRH is moaning. I think I am addicted. Cheers guys.


@Petrus I think I've also become addicted to the forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

